# Lower backache - Implantation



## Swanny

Hi, 

Just wondering if anyone else can relate lower back ache to implantation?

I got cramps last time but can't remember if I had backache or not. I've got cramps again at what I think is at least 7 DPO but backache too.

I don't usually get this as a sign of AF


----------



## destinyfaith

woah freaky im 7dpo and my lower back and hips are very sore i also have cramping near my pelvic area!! id like to know also about lower back ache if anyonw has any stories x fx crossed for both ofus! :dust: x


----------



## Swanny

I've been searching on google and there seems to be a lot of people who have searched for it but not really any answers.

Oooooooh is anyone else with us on this one?

x


----------



## destinyfaith

ive google too and seen on 2ww site where people post there symptons ever dpo and end with a :bfp: all have cramps around this time and some do have back ache! but it does AF but they are so simmular!!


----------



## Swanny

Fingers crossed for all of us xx


----------



## wanting1more

i had lower back pain @ 4dpo and 7dpo .. tested neg then tested this morning and got a very very faint positive.. fx


----------



## sglascoe

i have also had, lower back ache and slight cramps, wearing off tho so what is all that about??


----------



## Swanny

:) congrats awwwww that's great news!


----------



## Swanny

Hmmmmm a few of us seem to be getting these symptoms a few DPO. Now we just need a few BFP's to share their experiences?!
I really hope it's a positive sign for us all :)
x


----------



## destinyfaith

omg thats amazing news realy wanting1more!! how many dpo are you?? this is you xmas :bfp: for sure!!! :hugs: im so excited for you!! ive just been for a nap for lke 3hrs and i took my temp as i do in moring and it was 37.1!! i know it won't be accurate as i don't usually take it in afternooon buut i hope its that in morning !! fx xx


----------



## destinyfaith

sglascoe said:


> i have also had, lower back ache and slight cramps, wearing off tho so what is all that about??

omg your so blessed with your kids ther soooo adorable!!! x good luck seems to be a possitive sign x


----------



## star2002

Hi Ladies, came in to say that the back ache 4 days after BD'ing tipped me off. I don't usually get them before AF! FX'ed for all of you!


----------



## Swanny

I'm papping myself everytime I go to the loo incase AF arrives! As I walk up the stairs my heart is pounding. Please stay away nasty witch!

My cramps are only very slight at the moment. When I got BFP before they were MEGA.


----------



## destinyfaith

thanks star!! i don't get back ache with AF not that ive ever noticed like this .. i hope so it gives me a little bit of hope wen girls write about they had it and got a :bfp: !!!

swanny - i know what you mean!! its horrible and mine has easied a little a just have very mild back ache i'm sure it will flare again!!! i just got a feel that says AF :( xxx


----------



## Swanny

When are you going to test? I think really I should wait until at least Thursay or Friday but I'm probably sooooo going to do one tonight PAH 7DPO!! lol


----------



## destinyfaith

i tested this morning :dohh: it WAS :bfn: i knew it would be!! i will test sat if AF hasn't come .. and i know as i'm writing this im thinking "don't talk rubbish girl it be like thurs" lol x oh i REALLY hope you get you xmas :bfp: x


----------



## Swanny

What tests are you using? I used a FRER about 4 days ago and an internet cheapie yesterday lol. I'm considering using FRER tonight and then again on Friday/Sat if AF hasn't arrived. 

I really hope you get BFP too :)

x


----------



## destinyfaith

i will just use ic i have LOADS and OH bought 50 more last night lol.. i will use the nhs ic till i see something even a evap lmao then i will go buy 50 frers lmao i must spend a fortune!! x


----------



## Swanny

I've been getting evap lines on IC for the past week they drive me mad. I literally sit and stare at them for about an hour then go back to them about every other hour to have another look lol. I've got a box full of old negative ones that I just can't throw away along with a box full of OPK's, eeeeeeh what a joke lol.


----------



## destinyfaith

HAHA!!! thats great tho ... i just fling mine cus im so gutted i really test to early tho!! with my 1st pregnancy i can't remember having any of this that was only 6 months ago lmao!! and i lost one last month and from then im obsest every niggle pain what ever i poas lol even at 2/3/4 dpo lol!! x


----------



## wz585

i got lower bachache too around 7dpo! turned out af came in the next few days! i hope she stays away from you all! i was so sure i was pg this month :( 
good luck!


----------



## destinyfaith

aww :hugs: AF is totally coming my way too hun :( i just no it .. fx for your next cycle!!


----------



## wanting1more

destinyfaith said:


> omg thats amazing news realy wanting1more!! how many dpo are you?? this is you xmas :bfp: for sure!!! :hugs: im so excited for you!! ive just been for a nap for lke 3hrs and i took my temp as i do in moring and it was 37.1!! i know it won't be accurate as i don't usually take it in afternooon buut i hope its that in morning !! fx xx

thanks :D i am 11dpo. and just went to the doc for blood work.. they had me urine test again even though i told them it would be a BFN it was positive! did my bloodwork anyway I go back wednesday for the 2nd round to besure they are doubleing :cloud9:


sending lots of dust to you girls!! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## destinyfaith

wanting1more said:


> destinyfaith said:
> 
> 
> omg thats amazing news realy wanting1more!! how many dpo are you?? this is you xmas :bfp: for sure!!! :hugs: im so excited for you!! ive just been for a nap for lke 3hrs and i took my temp as i do in moring and it was 37.1!! i know it won't be accurate as i don't usually take it in afternooon buut i hope its that in morning !! fx xx
> 
> thanks :D i am 11dpo. and just went to the doc for blood work.. they had me urine test again even though i told them it would be a BFN it was positive! did my bloodwork anyway I go back wednesday for the 2nd round to besure they are doubleing :cloud9:
> 
> 
> sending lots of dust to you girls!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


:flower: lovely im sure they will be doubling with out a doubt!! good luck hun!!


----------



## happyandy

That's so great, Wanting1more! I'm super happy for you, and a wee bit jealous! :)

ETA: By the way, we had the same ovulation date! I tested this morning, but BFN. I used a dollar store cheapie. I'm going to the store tonight, so maybe I'll pick up a FRER and test again when I get home... :sex:


----------



## destinyfaith

hi hun what dpo are you when you tested :bfn: ?? x


----------



## Swanny

Well I couldn't resist and I did a FRER test last night and internet cheapie lol BFN on both but I don't even know how many DPO I am really I think about 7 or 8 so wouldn't be expecting BFP anyway really just trying my luck.

I've still got AF like cramps and lower backache. I've also had constipation for about 2 days now and got slightly more salvia than usual (which I also had with last pregnancy) and sounds odd but sensitive teeth. I've been hotter than usual in bed and feeling tired but being restless and not being able to get to sleep also had really vivid dreams for past 3 nights.

I think I'm probably just making this all up in my head but I hope not. Going to be testing for real on Friday.


----------



## destinyfaith

:flower:


Swanny said:


> Well I couldn't resist and I did a FRER test last night and internet cheapie lol BFN on both but I don't even know how many DPO I am really I think about 7 or 8 so wouldn't be expecting BFP anyway really just trying my luck.
> 
> I've still got AF like cramps and lower backache. I've also had constipation for about 2 days now and got slightly more salvia than usual (which I also had with last pregnancy) and sounds odd but sensitive teeth. I've been hotter than usual in bed and feeling tired but being restless and not being able to get to sleep also had really vivid dreams for past 3 nights.
> 
> I think I'm probably just making this all up in my head but I hope not. Going to be testing for real on Friday.

morning huni!! well my back ache is calming down now :) i had light cramps last night but nothing much... oh and hot sweats in bed last night where HORRIBLE! i kept flaring up burning and sweating then i would calm down then burn up that happened most the night i couldn't sleep and im so so tired today :( .. i still think its AF lol, yes bit early to test i tested yest at 7dpo and its was far to early since implantation would just be happing lmao!! but as you did try my luck!! think i will test fri if witch hasn't come!! but i think she will :) i just feel it and i feel im out but i won't give up just yet xxx


----------



## Swanny

Yep same here, I'll be keeping my legs crossed to stop AF coming lol. I hate it everytime I go to loo thinking urrrrrgh is it going to be here. 

Fingers crossed for you hun. Keep us posted.

I'll no doubt test again before the weekend lol

x


----------



## destinyfaith

oh i'll defo be testing again!! prob tomorow haha!!, i will try that crossing ma legs very tight stop AF lol!! what ic do you use?? a diff brand came this am i never used them before .... i usually use nhs ones, these are from babymad.com .. hope they are the same they say 10mul so should be!


----------



## Swanny

They are called One Step I think, the are the little thin strips with a blue strip on the end mine are only 25mul. 

I spent about 2 hours starting at FRER last night about about another 30 mins this morning even though it's miles past the development time.


----------



## destinyfaith

awww yes i got the onestep ones early senisitve!! and these new ones are look same inside so just outta packagen .. oh id have to have 10's they ultra sensitive better.. :( 7/8 dpo are way to early even for a frer hun lol... i always kick myself and think argh y i do that ive wasted a test for nothing!!! lol


----------



## Swanny

I know I wish you could just buy 10mul from the shops. It's too late for me to get them from internet for this cycle now really.


----------



## destinyfaith

they come within 2day but yes pretty late... i might hold my wee and poas lol!! im insane i know!! haah xx


----------



## Swanny

My cramping has really settled down this afternoon I havne't noticed any at all but it was quite bad last night. My lower back is really aching though.

I went out at lunch to stock up on OPK's, and cheapies. I found one for 99p from home bargains that is 10 miu, planned to use it tomorrow morning but used it when I got back to work!!!! lol!!! BFN booooooooo :(

Hurry up Friday!


----------



## destinyfaith

Swanny said:


> My cramping has really settled down this afternoon I havne't noticed any at all but it was quite bad last night. My lower back is really aching though.
> 
> I went out at lunch to stock up on OPK's, and cheapies. I found one for 99p from home bargains that is 10 miu, planned to use it tomorrow morning but used it when I got back to work!!!! lol!!! BFN booooooooo :(
> 
> Hurry up Friday!

:happydance:fridy:happydance: woooop your gon be a :bfp: :happydance: hhehe 99p they rin home bargins?!that is cheap as chips! what kind are they ??:baby: <<< your gona have a baby hahah!! PMA!


----------



## Swanny

They are called sure sign did another one this morning and BFN. From reading other posts on here I think we are testing far too early anyway and even the weekend may be too soon. I guess until AF arrives then it's not a definate no is it...

I didn't get BFP until around 16DPO last time and even then it was really faint. It was about 20 DPO when I got stronger lines.


----------



## destinyfaith

awww :hugs: i think your prob testing far to early !!! i had a little brown spottin last night with cramps i was expecting to get up to AF here but i nver! i guess it will be here soon tho next couple hour :( gutted... i got a :bfp: after AF to with mine too! 1st i didn't realise i was pregnant till 6 weeks and 2nd i was 14dpo when i got a properline! x good lluck hun looking good foe you x


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi girls are new to Baby&Bump, im so fed up with googling for answers & you girls all seem really friendly so thought I could join in??! :0)

Me & OH have been trying since July....I waited 7 weeks for first period, i then had two 35 day cycles.....this month, im on day 43 & seemed to have just come on...

i was CONVINCED I was pregnant, Ive been feeling dizzy, have extreme lower back pain & have had menstrual cramps for a week now which is extremely unusual for me....anyway ive done two negative tests in this time.

About an hour ago I now have bleeding :0( I assume I have come on? Could this be implantation bleeding a week AFTER I was due? or is my body just really messed up after being on the pill for ten years?

Any opinions would be most appreciated, feeling down today :o( xxx Ive not done a test since Monday, should I do one today or just forget about it as I have bled today???


----------



## Babydreams321

p.s. sorry for hogging this post!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swanny

Hiya, 

Welcome to baby and bump. It's nice to meet you.

I think it sounds like you may have got your AF, how heavy is the bleeding?

I never had implantation bleeding the last time but from what I have read it's really light spotting that only lasts a short time like 1-2 days. Or you may only even notice it once or twice in one day so it would be much different to a normal AF.

x


----------



## Babydreams321

Swanny said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Welcome to baby and bump. It's nice to meet you.
> 
> I think it sounds like you may have got your AF, how heavy is the bleeding?
> 
> I never had implantation bleeding the last time but from what I have read it's really light spotting that only lasts a short time like 1-2 days. Or you may only even notice it once or twice in one day so it would be much different to a normal AF.
> 
> x

Hi thanks for the quick reply, sorry still getting used to the abbreviations, whats "AF"? a:blush:

Hmmm....been to toilet since & nothing...ive not had to put a tampon in....think Im gona get & preg test at lunch & try as havent since monday.....as im sure you can all relate its the not knowing thats driving me insane!!!! if i wasnt prgnt Id be disappointed but FINE u know? just wish i could know either way!!


----------



## charlotte3390

I'm supposed to be O'ing today but I already have 'womd ache' and lower back ache. I don't usually get this with AF but this is my first month of trying since coming off the pill. Any ideas? x


----------



## Swanny

AF - Aunt Flo, time of the month, period, painters are in etc lol

Could be implantation bleeding then but even if it is implantation then it would be too early to pick up on a pregnancy test.

It's so annoying not knowing either way. In POAS mad (pee on a stick) so I'm testing just about every day with IC's (internet cheapies) then every 3 or 4 days I'll do a First Response test to check that way too lol.

I'd probably use a pad too rather than tampon so it's easier to check blood flo?


----------



## destinyfaith

hi babydreams!! welcome also to bnb .. depending on you flow as swanny says if its very light or browny coloured it could be implantation ?? depends pill can make your body all over the place !! and yes its that situation of not knowing best to test if you doubt it!! good luck and fingers crossed let us know how you get on xx


----------



## destinyfaith

charlotte3390 said:


> I'm supposed to be O'ing today but I already have 'womd ache' and lower back ache. I don't usually get this with AF but this is my first month of trying since coming off the pill. Any ideas? x

could be just as simple as ovulating pain hun ... sometimes it just comes on with ovulation even if you never had it before! :) just get :sex: and FX for the next 2ww!! x:happydance:


----------



## destinyfaith

Swanny said:


> AF - Aunt Flo, time of the month, period, painters are in etc lol
> 
> Could be implantation bleeding then but even if it is implantation then it would be too early to pick up on a pregnancy test.
> 
> It's so annoying not knowing either way. In POAS mad (pee on a stick) so I'm testing just about every day with IC's (internet cheapies) then every 3 or 4 days I'll do a First Response test to check that way too lol.
> 
> I'd probably use a pad too rather than tampon so it's easier to check blood flo?

totally agree swanny :) xxx


----------



## charlotte3390

Thanks Destiny faith
I thought that but its really annoying as I almost thinking I'm imagining it! Its strainge when you get things you haven't had before. FX - if I'm not this month it wont be through lack of trying ;-)


----------



## Swanny

I got BFP first month trying after coming off the pill. I have no idea when I OV'd cause I didn't track it we just BD'd every night around the middle of my cycle then I had what I thought were AF symptoms thinking there is NO WAY I would be pregnant then on CD 31 I got BFP. (sadly went on to have m/c) but just wanted to let you know that cramps are not always related to OV'ing could be implantion too. What CD are you on?


----------



## destinyfaith

charlotte3390 said:


> Thanks Destiny faith
> I thought that but its really annoying as I almost thinking I'm imagining it! Its strainge when you get things you haven't had before. FX - if I'm not this month it wont be through lack of trying ;-)

oooo get you :thumbup: :sex: :sex: ... i'm sure you will get that :bfp: !! its that 2ww!! it get me every time lol.. ye its perfectly normal to have little niggles and ache prob now till either AF (god forbid) and :bfp: !!!! :happydance: fx n good luck!! x (if you ov today why you here?? hrehe))


----------



## Babydreams321

Thanks for all your comments ladies, i didnt think i d get a response in days :0) ive joined a good forum....

ok, i mean im trying not to get my hopes up really....but im so aware of my body at the moment, & I just dont suffer with menstrual cramps or back pain etc normally so im picking up on anything.....like you charlotte3390 i have to keep telling myself im not imagining it!!! I have to keep checking; am i reading all these forums & "finding symptoms" or do i genuinely feel the above!! lol!! 

Also, all you girls on a 35 day cycle....dont you think it was something u thought u were blessed with as a teenager.......now all i see it is a hindrance!! less ovulation cycles per year:blush:


----------



## destinyfaith

Babydreams321 said:


> Thanks for all your comments ladies, i didnt think i d get a response in days :0) ive joined a good forum....
> 
> ok, i mean im trying not to get my hopes up really....but im so aware of my body at the moment, & I just dont suffer with menstrual cramps or back pain etc normally so im picking up on anything.....like you charlotte3390 i have to keep telling myself im not imagining it!!! I have to keep checking; am i reading all these forums & "finding symptoms" or do i genuinely feel the above!! lol!!
> 
> Also, all you girls on a 35 day cycle....dont you think it was something u thought u were blessed with as a teenager.......now all i see it is a hindrance!! less ovulation cycles per year:blush:

i'm on from 21 to 28 cycle .. usually 28 mark!! oh yes when i was younger i used to take my mini pill so i only every had about 3 periods a yr!! i hated them i hated everything about them because i was scared i was goning to get caught out when i was out lol.. any how i still infact hte seeing them arrive but least im healthy ovulating that a good thing.. oh symptoms spotting only gets worse lol.. i discover someting every month different!! i'm like OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NEW SIGN!!!! but its not ollolll!! it gets worse lol :dohh:xxx lol


----------



## Babydreams321

pg test was negative :nope: so confused by my body now!! so IF this is a period, at 42 days...when the hell can i expect to ovulate now?? i thought i had my cycle sorted!! obviously not!! :dohh:


----------



## Swanny

I can't really offer any good advice on OV'ing cause I don't even have a clue myself if I am OVing.

All I do know is if I don't get BFP I am ordering Basal body thermometer and more OPK's to try and track it down.


----------



## destinyfaith

Babydreams321 said:


> pg test was negative :nope: so confused by my body now!! so IF this is a period, at 42 days...when the hell can i expect to ovulate now?? i thought i had my cycle sorted!! obviously not!! :dohh:

hi hun so sorry about your :bfn: i would get some opk strips and do it that way only way you will know when you are ov ... you can get em cheap enough now ... it will give you a better idea of when you should :sex: at right time to catch the egggyyy xx


----------



## Babydreams321

hi hun so sorry about your :bfn: i would get some opk strips and do it that way only way you will know when you are ov ... you can get em cheap enough now ... it will give you a better idea of when you should :sex: at right time to catch the egggyyy xx[/QUOTE]


Hi "BFN"? ( i assume u mean my neg test but what does this mean?? sorry still getting the hang of these abrev's!!

Ovulation kits are £10 in Boots I really dont want to start using these as would probably use TEN a month!!! unless you can suggest where to get this sort of thing cheaper please?


----------



## Kreme74

Swanny said:


> They are called One Step I think, the are the little thin strips with a blue strip on the end mine are only 25mul.
> 
> I spent about 2 hours starting at FRER last night about about another 30 mins this morning even though it's miles past the development time.


hello, I know im years too late. but im new to this site and was lurking lol im just curios if you did get a bfp?


----------

